

Walt Mossberg (WSJ) loves Xobni - brezina
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121746305769798993.html?mod=technology_columns_featured_lsc

======
zacharye
I love it as well but I had to ditch it. I'm anxiously awaiting the words
"dramatically improved Outlook start up time" on their blog.

~~~
aneesh
really? It's not noticeably slower for me.

~~~
zacharye
The older beta was fine for me as well. Over time it slowly got slower and
eventually got to the point where I had to wait two minutes for Outlook to
open. Perhaps it has to do with the fact that I have five accounts in Outlook?
PC is decent enough at 3ghz with 2gb of ram. I miss xobni but it had to go.

~~~
xlnt
Why do you close outlook...?

~~~
unalone
To save resources?

------
mspeiser
Congratulations guys! Incredible review from a tough critic...

------
kylec
Forgive me if this question has been asked countless times already, but is
Xobni going to be available for anything besides Outlook?

~~~
axod
Does anything else suck as badly as outlook?

------
Prrometheus
Congrats to Xobni on the great publicity. Was this in the print version as
well?

~~~
brezina
It comes out in print tomorrow in the WSJ

